# Anyone watching strictly come dancing .....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I am  

I love it as it makes me feel like the run up towards christmas as it ends just before 

x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Me me me!!! I can't wait!

I almost forgot about it, it being a Friday night!

​


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I did also ! As usually out on fri eve so will have to stay in for a few weeks


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Me too!! He he he!! I have waited for this for months!! I cant wait!! I hope that Natalie & Joe are good!! So gutted that Arlene isnt going to be judging anymore!

XXX


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

I am!!! 5 minutes to go!

Maybe we could have a Strictly Chat when it airs soon?

i love the dresses!

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm here   I miss Arlene too...

Richard Dunwoody to win - he's my hero   Go Richard  Go Richard  Go Richard    

Axxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm watching too, come on Joe


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not sure about Aleysha as a judge,  Arlene was a bit more credible with feedback...


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

As much as I like Alesha I just don't see how she can replace Arlene   I'm actually finding her giving feedback quite cringey  

Amanda - My dh is for Richard Dunwoody as well  

S x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

~ S ~ said:


> Amanda - My dh is for Richard Dunwoody as well
> 
> S x


That's good at least that's two of us


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohh love it Fab dresses & didn't lynda b look fab  

Jennie
    X


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I usually love it but am not an Alesha fan n wonder what all the prof dancers think of her  i actually turned over  channel hopping


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought Ricky was really good! But still Joe to win!! 

Alesha isnt really judging on the dancing techniques which is very dissapointing - afterall it is a dancing competition - her comments just seem very lame


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

ooh chemistry between Joe and his lady during the training !!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

oh dear Joe seems only able to move his head !!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh, Joe is a bit stiff (pardon the pun - see Emmas comment   ) Hope he loosens up a bit


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

christ Craigs had some botox this summer !!!!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh dear Joe   it was like a dad dance!


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Can't wait to see Ricky Whittle next week!!!!!

Think Chris is really cute, loved Ali too.

Love it, love it, love it!!!

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree about joe BUT have a feeling from next week onwards he will loosen up! 

We shall see 

X


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Id quite like to have a go at loosening him up! Just a little massage perhaps!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

get in the queue 

There might not be much up top but below the top there is plenty


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

So what did you think of last nights show?  any fave couples so far?

Jade and ian for me ... but i LOVE Ian!!  and jade has style!!!  

i miss arlene!    not sure that alesha really cuts the mustard ....


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ooops didnt see this thread and started a new one!!!

glad to see i wont be alone with my stictly love.  

i miss arlene too, and totally agree with everyone on alesha;s lame comments.

joe and christina ... i found it abit embarrasing how much he fancied her!     thats my prude side coming out.

i LOVE ian and jade ... but i love ian, and jade is very beautiful and obviously has a lot of style.  hope they do well cos she is competative.

and i loved linda b .... thought she did very well.

and i loved martina hingis (sp?) she is BEAUTIFUL ... didnt realise that till now.  

i think ricky next week is gonna be gorgeous!!! 

axxxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you mod for moving my post!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Aw I like the other Ricky (Garry from EE) but I am dreading his latin, I can't see it somehow.

I wish they'd had all of them dancing the first weekend, I love Strictly but last night's show seemed to really drag on & then tonight it's the same contestants again!

I feel for Alesha, it must be hard for her..bear in mind she just accepted a job, like anyone would who was offered a good move   I am sure in time she'll get better. I don't think she needs to be technical, we are not watching for technicalitites & we get a chance to vote too. 
I think they have the way they film the judges...they seem to be from a distance & whoever did Alesha's make up had the wrong shade for her so that didn't work for me but otherwise I will be giving her the benefit of the doubt


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

yes its true it was a 'longer shot' on the judges wasnt it?

did anyone notice the camera editors mistake as we got a shot of the guy standing in for cat dealy in a later shot?

i liked alesha's make up actually ....


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

aw  just had a tear in my eye watching ali and brian's rhumba...    how lovely it was!!


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

did len just call Ola and Chris "dancing hobbits"?


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

len loves the small peeps doing the rumba doesnt he??   

loving the show!!!!!!

loved ian and jade!!!  loved chris and ola ... didnt get to see lynda cos i was feeding LO .....

love CRAIG ....


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

What was going on with Ricky's mouth?  I had mine as wide open watching him...i can only guess what he took before going on stage


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Wasn't Chris Hollins good tonight.

Joe didn't seem to know what to do and Linda, well what can I say......this years comedy act ?


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm loving Chris and Ola!

Sorry, but Joe doesn't do it for me at all  

Tilly
xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Ali definitely has the look and she can dance, she just has to stop looking so scared


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

ooooooooooooooooo Tom Chambers is on now............isn't he lovely


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Im so dissapointed with Joe! Bless him! He looks like dancing cardboard!

Ola & Chris were fantastic, Ali was fab as was Ali Bastion!

Lovin it!!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

emmaboo73 said:


> What was going on with Ricky's mouth? I had mine as wide open watching him...i can only guess what he took before going on stage


   

what do you think of the new girls? and who have they replaced?

is camilla not in this year .... just watching her and tom ....?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I preferred Karen! She was my favorite dancer alongside Lillia!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

so karen, lilia and camilla not in this year ... or are they dancing next week?


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Lilia is still in but Camilla, Karen and Hayley have gone. I can't believe that Joe didn't get into the dance-off - he's so wooden.

Jules


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooh my gosh rav got through

i cant believe it!!!!!!

i loved hayley ...


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG, Have just laughed my head off at Ricky's cha cha cha, he was hyper!! I'm glad Rav went through, Martina's rumba was one of the worst I have every seen.

Looking forward to seeing that other Ricky next week, he was really good in the group mambo. Also can't wait to see Jo Wood for the opposite reason, she can't even walk down the stairs properly, I doubt she can dance, should be interesting


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

but i was in love with martina!    gonna have to be a short lived crush!

roll on next week!!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

So glad i found this thread 

Had a nightmare Friday, missed half of the first show   had a call from my doc to get to Urgent Care at 10pm !!!!  I was gutted to miss it.  Needless to say, i was glued to the TV last night.

Well i surprised myself, i actually really liked Ali & Brian and Chris & Ola !! 

Looking forward to It Takes 2 ...

Agree with the comments re Alesha, disappointing

xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

I have sky plussed last nights - but was a bit disappointed with friday. 

Jo Wood in the group dance was pants, and as for Alesha......  I just want Arlene back! How can they have a judge who doesnt know anything technical about dancing?  What was "fierce" all about to Linda Bellingham? The word she should have used was "[email protected]"


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I am a big Richard Dunwoody fan but after that group dance I've given up any hope that he will last much beyond next week   I think Ali will do really well and I'm reserving judgement on the rest of them! 

As for Aleesha, I agree she doesn't make the grade, but do you know that Darcey Bussell is in as a judge from Semi-Finals onwards - is that enough technical dance knowledge for you? 

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I noticed Brucie saying that about Darcey too Amanda...will she be replacing Alesha then? 

I loved Chris and Ola last night...they really surprised me.

Joe just doesn't do it for me though.

I'm looking forward to seeing Phil Tuffnell next week....I think he will be highly amusing  

Oh I just love it, love it, love it....

x.x.x.x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if she'll replace her or is as well as her.  I have read today though that the shows producers are panicking about the publics reaction to Alesha!  

I think Natalie's too chubby (and I certainly cant speak but then I wouldn't be on telly in a skimpy frock!)

Axxx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I know what you mean about Natalie being a bit chubby (poor Vincent) but its good that they dont just have the skinny minnies on! Plus i think if she is kept in then we'll see some weight loss from her  and i have sneaking feeling she'll be quite good!!

I too am looking forward to tuffers!! I wonder if they'll let him dance with a pint in one hand & a ciggy in the other!!

XXX


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ahhh bless natalie!  she is great isnt she!  and i think she is goign to be good.

ooooooh cant wait for next week.

does anyone know how the x factor and strictly time tables are going to work out?

ax


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I saw in the paper that simon cowell had the monk on because of a clash - so im thinking it must be on at the same time but I dont like X Factor after the auditions are over anyway but they repeat everything nowadays anyway!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

If they are having Darvey Bussell on then why not from the start instead of nice but dim Alesha.... 

I ant wait for Tuffers next week, love that he was mambo'ing with his tongue hanging out


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

socialchameleon said:


> I too am looking forward to tuffers!! I wonder if they'll let him dance with a pint in one hand & a ciggy in the other!!


   That would be brilliant!
Oh god, I can't stop thinking about Strictly - I'm so addicted! I've been looking forward to it for the past month!

Does anyone know why Karen and Camilla aren't in it this year?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

My sister told me that they had just stood down and didnt want to do another series??   Karen was my favorite   I know that karen had suffered with Cancer a few times so I do hope its nothing to do with heer health...

Tuffers dancing will be seriously good!! I hope he's brilliant!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ooooh so exciting!  i cant remember karen ... who did she dance with before?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Karen is the one that won with Mark ramp...(don't know how to spell his surname), the cricketer.

I am not looking forward to Phil Tuffnell at all, he really irritates me, but I have a feeling he might be the John Sargent of this year


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm joining in as I'm a BIG Strictly fan.

I think Alesha just needs a bit of time to warm up.  I think it'll be good to have the perspective of someone who has been through it.

Does anyone else get a bit teary when a couple have done a really good dance whether it fast and sexy or slow and elegant?  I get goosebumps and watery eyed and all 'haven't they done well'.  HAHAHA!

Chris and Ola my favourites so far.  Ali a close second but she does look a bit like a startled deer!  As for Joe...I'd have expected faster footwork from a boxer.  I bet he was just kept in to see if the rumours are true about a burgeoning relationship.

I'm really looking forward to seeing how 'pants' Jo Wood really is on the night.  Anyone else find her voice as annoying as fingernails and blackboards?

Ricky and Erin definitely win the most entertaining dance!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

How old is Jo Wood? I saw her having her make up done on It takes two last night & she did not look good, I mean I know she is an older lady but she looked about 80


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

She could look about 470 years old and still look like a youth compared to Ronnie!!


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Tuffers will be quite good I think Joe Calzaghe is the John Sergeant of this year bless him and I am also surprised he hasn't had faster footwork!

Axx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, I take back what I said about Tuffers earlier as the Mambo teacher was on It Takes Two tonight & she said he's actually pretty good.
I just find him hard to take seriously as he plays up to the camera/audience so it will be good to see how he is dancing.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

What a good week on Strictly!! Thought they were all brilliant to be fair!! except perhaps richard!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

amazing!!  what a great show.

although i was disapointed with ricky .... thought nerves got the better of him, but obviously i was alone in that!!!  

natalie was a bit disapointing too.

but thought it was an excellent night!  

are the tuffers fans pleased?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

As a tuffers fan I am very pleased!! Bless him and he even managed to keep his tongue under control!!!

Didnt think Natalie was too bad! I dont like Ricky for some reason


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i just thought natalie was gonna be REALLY good .... rather than averagely good if you know what i mean ....

i think ricky is going to  be great, but really didnt connect with his dance tonight ....

who is your fave from tonight?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

mmmm tough one! Probably Laila! But overall still Ricky & Erin!!! I just think he looks like he's enjoying himself so much!!!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I take back my awful comments on Jo Wood.  i think she did do really well considering she looked pretty abysmal in the group dance the week before.  Anyone who can tame the nasty Brendan - kudos to them.  Though it is the first dance...let's see if Brendan can keep up Mr nice guy if they get through.

I think Natalie did do really well.  Just needs to work on her posture but all her kicks etc and head turns seemed to be timed perfectly with Vincents.

Laila was my fav I think, but only because she is dancing with Anton.  i so hope Anton gets to go a lot further this year.  He cracks me up and I think those  two make a good pair as they seem to goof around a lot.

Poor poor Richard.  It can't be easy with damaged shoulders dancing.  He was better than expected though!

Looking forward to tonight's.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I also take back what I said about Jo, she looked fab last night, although I think sadly she probably will be first to go as she doesn't have the fan base the others have.

I loved them all really & am sad that we can't get rid of Rav this week  , he irritates me so much, always has done, he actually put me off crimewatch!

I hope Natalie & Vincent & Anton & Laila go through without problems.

I can't wait for tonight's latin!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree brilliant show.

I thought Natalie did a good job for sure and is obviousy forming a good relationship with vincent.  I think Jo Wood was definately better than you might have imagined she would be and might stay in for a few weeks yet, there's definately worse out there!  Sadly I think Richard will be the one to go this week but he might get the sympathy vote!   I think Tuffers was brilliant and could go right through to the final few weeks.

Roll on tonight!

Axxx


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hurrah - I've found some like minded strictly fans   

Well, it hasn't taken long for Craig and Brendon to fall out, has it? You can always tell how bad the male celebrities are going to be by how few clothes the female dancers wear - poor Lilia wasn't wearing alot tonight - I love Richard, but he hasn't got an ounce of rhythm in his body.

I have to confess that I am a massive Anton fan, and so loved his dance for the cheekiness and the chest!!

Look forward to getting to know some of you lovely ladies - just hope the WIFI will be OK in Turkey to get iplayer OK

RC xxxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

tonight i loved zoe tonight thought she was brill .... 

i love anton too rural chick ... and im glad he is going to be in the show a bit longer than normal.

i love craig from his queer as folk incarnation .... i hope he gets better.

i think tuffers is great and will be in for ages cos he is so likeable.

im warming to alesha

and does anyone else think richard is rather good looking?


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Richard has a lovely smile, lights up his whole face...I think that's what makes him seem good looking.  Without the smile, not so much.

I lurrrrrrrv Anton's hairy chest.  How dare Tess talk about waxing it!  Sacrilege!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I wasn't surprised to see Richard go although I was disappointed as I hoped he'd do well! 

Ah well... who's next to leave?

Axx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

What's the plan for next week? Do they all dance?


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

is it friday and saturday again next week?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm excited about tonight! I love watching the Paso Doble!  

I really hope Natalie & Vincent & Ricky & Erin do well


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

have you been watching it takes two?

my LO always seems to know when its on and wake up!    missed it all week.

looking forward to tonights show!!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Sky+!! I never miss it takes two  

Unfortunately Joe is still looking a bit stiff & is walking more than dancing so it's not looking promising for him, & Rav isn't doing great on his quick step either...I'm hoping Rav goes, I like his partner but something about that man bugs me!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I agree something about him bugs me also!  

I really am willing Joe to let go and dance! COME ON JOE! 

Having strictly/x factor and takeaway this evening. Bring it on


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh for sky+  i would LOVE it!!!!  its time like these when you miss good old vhs!!  

i love claudia ....    so its v sad when i miss it takes two!  she is so funny!!


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

i adore vincent, he is such a sweetie with natalie


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

How on earth Joe wasn't in the dance off defeats me!  he's awful!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

its the bloomin sympathy vote!!  and people think he is sexy.

i love vincent and natalie too!  more vincent!  but hope natalie stays in a long time.

and ian!!

loved tess's hair and dress tonight.

glad rav has gone he lost it a bit poor lamb

oooh who else?

i think i need to take notes so i can post in FULL   

love chris and orla too.

and james and zoe 

think theyre my faves!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Ricky Groves is by far my favorite - the man is fantastic!!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh i missed him


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Great show...

Loved Ola's hair.  Wish I could do hair like that.

The dress Tess wore was great front on...not sure about those sticky out bits on the top though...looked like she could have presented petit fours on them.  Nice to see her hair up.  My DH says she's 'dead behind the eyes'.  That always cracks me up.

Joe C sexy?  Euw.  Doesn't do it for me I'm afraid.  I think I prefer John Sargent  

Erin and Ricky were brilliant.  Great way to end the dances I though .  It's funny, when I saw his first dance didn't find him appealing at all, but now his personality and humour is shining through I think he's kinda cute.  hahaha!  I've always like the funny ones.

I loathe the dresses that Natalie (Oz professional dancing with the other Ricky) wears in the Latin dancers.  Kinda look like something a drag queen would wear  

Rav definitely deserved to go.  I think it'll be Flavia and Craig next week....

It's such a long show though...going to find it hard to keep watching it if it's going to be 2 hours every Sat night.  DH can only handle a couple of dances before he heads out of the room to do something else.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I prefer it all in one show!! Otherwise it takes up saturday and sunday!!! But then again my DH watches it anyway!!! 

I can see where your coming from with Ricky Groves being cute! I think Ricky Whittle is gross though! He's a pretty boy!! I do like Joe C! He has that hard man thing about him!

Ola's hair really was lovely!! 

Aimeegaby - I wish you had seen Ricky & Erin - it was so good!! His serious face was unreal!! and his growl at the beginning was first class!!

I hope its Linda going next week - cant stand the woman!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

Ola's hair was AMAZING!!  youre right budgie seed.  imagine how long it took todo.

socials chamelon - i much prefer a pretty boy!!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Aimee if you go onto the BBC Strictly dance site I'm sure you'll be able to see Erin and Ricky's dance.  I bet Ricky's wife was looking forward to getting him home after that!   I know if I'd seen my hubby in that sort of a dance/role I'd want to jump him!  

They're my favourites.

It's a shame in a way that Ola is married as her and Chris are such a cute couple and dance so well together.  They're my second favourites .

As for pretty boys...sense of humour is first for me...

can't wait for next Saturday!


Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep Dancing!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

on the back of the pretty boys its rough man all the way!!! hair out of place, bit of rough yadda yadda yadda! and i cannot stand men with all that defined muscle thing going on!! I dont like fat men but i cant stand that overly muscled look!! 

Ricky & Erin are my fave too!!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

budgie seed ... they know im in spain and so iplayer doesnt work for me!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Aimee...hmmm...maybe Youtube?

found it!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ooh budgie seed you clever monkey!!

that was absoultely WONDERFUL ... i had goose bumps!  he did so well.

what wonderful choreography by erin it worked fantastically !!!!

thank you

ax


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Woo hoo!  Strictly chatter!

I love it.

Ian and Jade are my favourites.  I love Ian every year.  I'm also a big Matthew fan though, so I was really sad when he and Martina went out.

Looking forward to putting my feet up with BBC1 tomorrow.  I'm hoping Craig or Jo will go as I'm really not fussed by either of them.  Unusually for me I haven't seen any It Takes Two this week, so it will all be a surprise for me.  I need to do some catching up on iPlayer!

Love,
Jen
x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi custard!

you like the gayboys too then!     just like me!

im v excited cos im at my mum's and i can watch i player here!

cant wait for tonight.

ax


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Gayboys?! Ian maybe but not Matthew


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah i think youre right about mathew ... but he is def in touch with his femine side!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

As usual - I'm liking whoever entertains me the most and/or seems nice. Never mind the dancing    

I love Jo Wood and Brendan.
I like Zoe but dislike her partner
I sooooo want Jo and the blonde dancer to go. Yuk yuk yuk

Anton is fab  

Linda is embrassing.

Ian is lovely as ever but don't like Jade

Erin is so much softer and nicer than before. Her and Ricky are great  

I can't understand how Brians partner was unable to be sexy - I thought she was an actress?

So there speaketh LL


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

after discussing with my family last night we think mathews hair would indicate he is in the gay family .... but this is speculation.

LL - lovely update!  

didnt get to see much of the show last night, cos my mum wanted me to cook the dinenr.  but we have IPLAYER here!  hooray so will attempt to catch up later.

are ali and b   ? i think that was why she cldnt get sexy, Ladylottie ...too close to the truth!!

craig must be very unpopular with the public to be in the bottom two so often ... i dont think his cheeky chappy personality is coming accross at all.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Matthew was married to his previous dancing partner, can't remember her name, she used to be on the show. Not that he couldn't be gay still but it's less likely, he's certainly not as camp as Ian.

Loved last night's show. Natalie & Vincent, Laila & Anton & Ricky & Erin were fab.

Not bothered one way or another that Linda & Darren have gone.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

anyone 'off' anton after the 'P' comment?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ooh so he likes both   I'm going to have to google Andrew Cuerdan now, the name isn't familiar to me


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

That's what I did earlier


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

He is a little familiar, his dance partner more so.

However all that googling Matthew's sexuality is all speculation so we may never know if he is gay or not


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm on the Matthew is gay side too.  His ex-wife was South African so it could easily have been a marriage of convenience.  He needed a partner she needed a visa...

Ian may act more camp but I think Matthew sounds more camp...  

I don't care...I'd love to dance with Ian, he's the only one on there who'd be tall enough to dance with me anyway!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'd dance with Vincent, he cracks me up!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Was Nicole an ex dancer?


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah Matthews wife was in a previous series, think i heard she got sacked ...

Ian Waite is extrememly nice even if he is gay...  Met him at his studio in Kensington, fab chest is all i can say lol   but a really nice person too

Just booked tickets for the live show in Feb in Newcastle, is anyone else going ??

xx


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Oooh Ian Waite has a studio in Kensington...must look that up!!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i googled andrew cueredan too ... dont remember him!

i would love for vincent to call me picolina!!

and i wld like to dance with ian, but migh tneed stilts!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Id like Brendan to get all annoyed and angry with me and fling me about all over!!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Social!  No!!  Really?  Euw   I'm a kiwi girl and do not find that kiwi man attractive at all!  Plus with his nasally voice I bet he snores a lot!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

he's gorgeous! Especially when he gets all angry!! I like his hair also!! Worse still is the dream I had the other night about a SCD celebrity!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

"Hello my name is Socialchameleon and I am a SCD addict"  

C'mon, spill what celeb?  Not cute little Chris?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

no not cute little chris! More like *big* sexy Ricky Groves! He kept doing that noise he did when he did the paso!!


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

socialchameleon said:


> Id like Brendan to get all annoyed and angry with me and fling me about all over!!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

socialchameleon thats really funny, brought a smile to my face this morning, thanks for sharing haha  

xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Your welcome! I have many erm 'odd' dreams that are that way inclined - my personal favorite was Ray Winston!


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

I AM GOING OFF MY NUT... WHY IS GRAND PRIX ON STILL?


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Brace yerself EmmaB it's about to start!!!


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Phew


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Joe's gone out   Although I guess he was the next obvious one to go!

Axxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

dp made me switch to x factor   

so i didnt see the dance off, who was teh other couple?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is it me or is the judging all over the place? Chris Hollins messed up but he was better than Ricky Groves yet scored way below. And one dance they say is fab, and give sevens, and the next is poor but still give 6 or 7. 

Think Jo was the right person to go though poor Zoe looked so scared after as she must have had so few votes to go from 3rd into the dance off.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am surprised Zoe & James were in the dance off, I find them quite likeable as a couple. 

I really thought Craig & Flavia would have gone this week. 

Yes, Cath I agree, the scores are all over the place. I don't think Ricky & Natalie deserved a 10


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

No I agree that there was no way that Ricky and Natalie should have got a 10.  It just goes to show that Alesha doesn't really know what she should be looking for in my humble opinion.

I liked Joe, but I'm not sorry to see him go as I want to see some good dancing!!

Does anyone else think that more people are really messing up their routines this year than in the past?

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree with you all ladies - I thought Zoe must have felt very dumbfounded by the lack of public support -she was upset for herself no doubt.
Yes a lot of them seem to be hit by the nerves this year...Anton and Laila were awful, but her outfit was fab-u-lous.

Craig & Flavia need to go next week, its getting into too higher standard now and he doesnt seem to be getting any better.

How orange was Chris Hollins this week  

Yes, voting is nonsensical - thought that last week with Ian & Jade who were scored 7's but did a good routine too.  

Craig RH and Brendan having another tiff!  

Did anyone see Claudia on It takes Two on Friday?  She looked so odd with her change of make up - bring back the smoky eyes Claud!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Morning SCD Laides

Emma i agree totally about Laila's outfit, it was amazing.  One of the best ive seen on the show.  Noticed Claudia's make up on Friday.

I dont believe Sky+ i was out so taped the show, but it recorded 20mins of the   grand prix and missed the ending, it cut off as Spandau Ballet started to play, why does it do that !!!  There must be something i can do.

Agreeing with everyone re Ricky's 10, but it was only Alesha who scored it, not one of the "proper" judges.  Heard something about him anyhow, so dont think i'll vote for him   heard hes been having private dancing lessons for the last year !!!  

Anyhow i better get some work done, bye


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

nickym said:


> Heard something about him anyhow, so dont think i'll vote for him  heard hes been having private dancing lessons for the last year !!!


I think this is a case of Chinese Whispers as he has admitted he had 4 salsa lessons last year with his girlfriend 

Sky + is rubbish when things run over time. You can add 10 mins to every recording, which we do but anything beyond that & you're stuffed basically! My Sky recorded up until the final 2 were decided & by that point I knew who would be going so it wasn't so bad.

I think Aleisha loved Ricky & Natalie's dance she felt like she had no choice to give a 10 to them when she's already been giving them nines on previous weeks. She would have looked a bit silly giving 9 after 9 & then saying 'your best dance yet!' & still giving them a 9


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

did anyone else think bruce was well harsh on CRH ... (who i love!) why is bush kangaroo worse than the animal bruno used to describe her dancing?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

aimeegaby said:


> did anyone else think bruce was well harsh on CRH ... (who i love!) why is bush kangaroo worse than the animal bruno used to describe her dancing?


I dont think CRH was any worse than Bruno but I really wish they would leave Jo Wood alone now - they are being nasty to her and Im not surprise Brendan made them walk off..... 'Have a go Jo' they were calling her like she was some idiot and lets be fair her dance was not too bad at all........ I felt really sorry for her when Bruce said about all the contestants losing weight and then saying 'Jo Wood as even lost a stone' - that was cruel and not needed - she looked gutted... Since when as it been okay to take the **** out of someones husband leaving them??

Anyway Rant over!!!

Im sad to see Joe go but it was the right decision in the dance off however I would have preferref to see Craig go!! I would actually prefer to see Ricky Whittle go but he's too good at dancing!! and doesnt he know it!!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh i didnt hear that joke ... very harsh indeed.. i think she will have a lot of support for being the underdog and lots of women will like her!

do you think zoe was in the bottom two because she plays a harsh b  in footballers wives?


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Zoe was in the bottom two because people thought she was safe.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

thats good ... cos i like her!  poor lambkin!  she was very sweet on it takes two last night x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I like her too.  Completely different to the roles she plays.  I'd kill for a figure like hers!  Best baps in the bakery that woman!


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I like Zoe! I think she's lovely! Its defo because people think she's safe that they havnt voted for her!!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Cant belive Ian was in the bottom 2 !!!  Think its definitely a case of vote vote vote already


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

When I was watching the 'during training' bit before Jade and Ian took to the floor and she was having a bit of a strop I thought 'voters aren't going to like that'.  So that's why I think they were in the bottom two.  Next week surely Craig has to go....


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i hope so!  cos i hate it when it a better dancer goes in the middle stage because one of the crappy dancers gets the sympathy vote!

jade and ian were fab!  i thought it might have been cos they were on first and people forgot by the time of the voting.

ax


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am scared who will end up going if Craig & Flavia don't  

Craig needs to go next week & then Phil Tufnell the week after


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i hope its craig next week i really do!

i was so scared this time incase it was ricky and jade .... and then ricky would have stayed and jade would have gone and it would have been terrible!!  you could really tell that they were thinking that couldnt you....

i wouldnt mind if it want phil next week, for example natalie isnt one of my faves so i wldnt be sad to see her go, and i wldnt be sad to see laila go ... although im sure she cld do some brill dances im just not 'feeling' her ...

axx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if Natalie went either. I'm not really enjoying her dances. But I don't Jade either - sorry Aimee   . Although I LOVE Ian.

I'm sad that Brendan and Jo went - they were quite entertaining


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I like Natalie and thought she'd be good but she's just not putting out so will have to go soon. 

I really like Craig as a person but as a dancer he's worse than my dad   I'd like him to get to Blackpool cos he's from there but then go. 

No idea who I want to win at this stage as I don't really have a feel for anyone like I did last year when Tom and Austen (nothing to do with their being fit blokes honest   ) stood out early on. Would probably go with Zoe at the moment as she's good and she seems really nice.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

do you think maybe sonia ... i mean natalie cares too much?  thats why she isnt putting out?

i dont think ian loves jade as some of his other partners and that makes me go off jade a bit ... i think maybe she can be a bit stroppy...?

flavia looks so embarrased in the vts with craig doesnt she?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I think you're right about Nathalie. She's lovely, and it must be hard having everyone scrutinising how you look like she has got since she lost all that weight last year. Also agree re Flavia. I'm not sure about Jade. Sportspeople rarely come across well as they're so used to being competitive, but I get the stroppy vibe too - though that could be cos she reminds me of someone at work who is a complete nightmare.

Looking forward to tomorrow night


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

YAY!! I can't wait for tomorrow night either.

What shall we all treat ourselves to? What shall we eat?


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

lady lots ... in tha gabyaimee house we have ...oh, just asked gabs and she says 'fruit!' can you believe it  she says we ate lots at lunch.  which is a bit boring but we do have CHOCOALTE for pudding!!  so fruit and chocolate for us!  maybe banana with chocolate ....

its gonna be an interesting night tonight because the only really BAD dancer left is craig, and so if he isnt in the bottom two someone we like is going to be leaving ... someone who cld have done better iykwim....

ooooh exciting

and craig is doing an 'easy' dance isnt he ....

but maybe boring?

but i suppose if he leaves on a night with good comments from the judges he will be happy

and did anyone see it takes two...?  as claude said his music is very 'last dance '

ax


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh noooooooooooooo - thats bad for the bottom two.

I just LOVED Zoe


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

No no no no no no no no no - just wrong.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

iv not watched it yet!! Who is in the bottom two?! who who who??


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

disaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarstarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

i thought ali messed up much more than zoe!!

gutted 

i really liked zoe!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

SC - It was Ali and Zoe


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

NEVER  

Keep me updated!! Im on xfactor at the mo - damn you conflicting times!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Zoe has gone


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Flippin' Craig, he was by far the worst.


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually cant believe it.

I can only assume that people dont vote for people they think are 'safe'


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

poor zoe i think she thought last time she was in the dance off that she wasnt very liked ... i hope she doesnt get a complex!  poor lambkin i wanted her to win.

i think the british public just LOVES the under dog.

i thought ali and brain did more muck ups in the dance off .... zoe really danced her heart out.  i think the judges voted on who they thought was better over all rather than on that dance.

ola must be a bit sad for james too ....

ax


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I too am gutted at tonight's result.  I voted for Zoe (and a load of others) but I really thought that Craig with his whole it's my birthday and I want to go to Blackpool was REALLY annoying and I wanted him to be in the bottom two.  I'm off to have a good sulk.

Jen
xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

im sulking too custard x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I was gutted with the bottom 2 & would have been sad whoever went from those 2.

Zoe was so smiley still despite being voted off. I really like her. Poor Ali also looked gutted, I think she was ready to burst into tears


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i even thought brain might cry ....

it always happens, half way through the wrong couple goes out!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the public voted for Craig because he wants to come home to Blackpool but even so, he was [email protected] so shouldn't be in!  I liked Zoe and it is a bad result, what is happening with public voting, Zoe out of strictly and now those two pill0cks still in X Factor!

Axxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

isnt craig from blackpool?  the whole town probably voted for him.

Flavia is just looking SOOOO embarrased!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

aimeegaby said:


> isnt craig from blackpool? the whole town probably voted for him.
> 
> Flavia is just looking SOOOO embarrased!


Yes but there is at least one resident of the town who didn't vote for him! 

Axxxxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

that's reasuring!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I was only half watching the dance off so didn't see who messed up the most. I can't stand Brian (soooo smug) so had kind of hoped he'd be out if either of them had to go. Poor Zoe, she was so good. Just too "safe" on the leaderboard to get enough votes. Much as it's nice for Craig to get to Blackpool, I don't think he should have done so at the expense of such a good dancer. 

What is going on with Len and Craig this year? I know Craig makes more negative comments but Len isn't even letting him finish what he was saying any more, and he usually comes up with something more positive towards the end. Bruno was just as nasty about Jo Wood the other week but he didn't get his head bitten off. I heard last year that the stress of flying between London and LA to do Dancing with the Stars at the same time had got to Len. He's much grumpier this year. And marking is all over the place. AGAIN!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

what do you mean about the marking cathb?  inconsistent?

ali def mucked up more than zoe inmyopinion

and totally agree brian is sooooo smug!!!!!  so unfancieable!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

aimeegaby - yeah, the scores seem to be v inconsistent this year. The past years there have been differences by a point here or there but the dances tended to be marked on their merit. This year, the votes are completely different and seem to be based on personality. They'll say one dance was amazing, and another average, but they'll get the same score  

Why do Ali and Brian keep denying they're in a relationship? They were pictured snogging in a public place... Though at least he dumped his girlfriend before he went out with her, unlike Vincent who cheated, with the Russian woman who is with Joe Calzaghe, on his pregnant girlfriend! I really must find more to do when I'm on night shifts and not read all the trashy newspapers during breaks


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I think that the judge's scores have been really odd on occasion this year.  I think that Len and Craig are arguing more, but possibly because they are now sitting next to each other.

Has anyone else noticed that Bruno was REALLY grumpy last night?

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

That was a baaaad decision, Craig should def go next week.  
Does anyone think Zoe may have gone out because of the song choice?  It just didnt feel right to me - didnt match the dance.  However saying that - it was the wrong decision...

Zoe's dress was fab though...bless her


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is v sad but I just watched bits of last night again (I missed the first dance so kept the recording to watch it, and thought I'd see how badly Ali had messed up the dance off) and noticed that Ali wasn't wearing the same shoes in the dance off. For the main dance she had heels on, but the dance off she had ballet pumps. She possibly wasn't expecting to be in the dance off so changed into the comfier shoes to get around her injury, or just she couldn't keep the others on anyway. It definitely changed the way she danced as she couldn't be as dramatic without the heels. Wonder if the judges gave her the extra benefit of the doubt because of that.


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

vincent has cheated on his girlf with the russian dancer?  OMG ... i thought he was in a relationship with flavia?

i didnt think b and a were denying they were in a relationship ... even bruce was bringing it up ... so it must be official....surely??

i dont know why len and craig were arguing ... its silly.  len shld leave craig alone it wld be boring if everyone was nice to the contestents although im sure if i was in their place i wld be a bit gutted ... but bruno says some over the top things too .... and craig seems to be trying to say some positiv ein with the negatives this series ....

i think they kept ali cos they think she is a better dance not because of the dance off ... she danced better iin the dance off, ali made LOADS of mistakes and looked pained (iknow she wasin pain) .....

grrrr

anyway i need to go to bed

ax


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

aimeegaby said:


> vincent has cheated on his girlf with the russian dancer? OMG ... i thought he was in a relationship with flavia?
> 
> ax


No Flavia cheated on Vincent with Matt Di Angelo!!!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

and then Vincent got new g/f and cheated on her apparently...

I wonder if the other countries that have this programme get all the scandal with it


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Cant think what magazine i read it in, but looks like Alesha and Tess have fallen out, due to Alesha commenting on how "dishy" Vernon was ...  

xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

vernon is a bit of a prat in my opinion!!  

and tess does her best to imitate him.

oooh what scandal and goss!!

ax


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't wait for tonight! It's gonna be so good   Although I won't actually get to watch til tomorrow as at a fireworks display later so will probably know who goes before I get to see it


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I didn't get to see it last week Siobhan but hubby recorded it for me.  To avoid finding out who left I purposely avoided this board until I'd watched it  

DH actually watched some of it with me....maybe he's secretly starting to enjoy it.  Only coz Tuffers is in it I think.  Though when it got to the spotlight bit where they were saying who was through and who wasn't he asked if he could fast forward that bit.  Honestly!  What was he thinking, and ruin the suspense?

Was disappointed to see Zoe go.  I was a big fan and thought she was really lovely.  Loved all the goofy faces she pulled in practice.  Ali, even though a good dancer, is really starting to annoy me.

Still a big Chris and Ola fan.  They are sooo cute!  I just want to pick them up and put them in my pocket!

And a big Ricky and Erin fan too.  He's such a clown.

I was watching BBC Breakfast the other day and it had a bit on Queen, and I feel really awful but I thought Flavia looked like she could have been Freddie's daughter.  I know, I'm awful, but honestly, it's the dimples and the teeth!  I swear there is a resemblance!


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

BudgieSeed said:


> I was watching BBC Breakfast the other day and it had a bit on Queen, and I feel really awful but I thought Flavia looked like she could have been Freddie's daughter. I know, I'm awful, but honestly, it's the dimples and the teeth! I swear there is a resemblance!


   i never thought of that - but now you say it, oh poor Flavia.


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I obviously just watch far far too much strictly


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Funny though cause on It Takes Two last night it was showing look alike against each person & Flavia was shown against Sofia Loren and I could see a resemblence   Maybe Sofia Loren & Freddy Mercury were related


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW!!! Jill looks amazing   

Well I voted. For.................

Anton and Laila - coz they're my favs

and

Craig and Flavia - coz Aleysha was so very rude to them


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

maybe she is their love child and no one knows!!!  you could be onto something!   

does the chronology work out for that

poor flavia with craig ... she looks SOOO embarassed.

im loving chris and ola too budgieseed

and ali anoys me too

i miss zoe ... 

oh my GAWD  ... penny and rod


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i have never seen a profesional look soo pleased to be in the dance off as flavia was just now!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

She does look quite relieved doesn't she


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought Alesha was needlessly rude to Craig  
OK, so he can't dance, but there was no need to be so horrid!
I voted for Ali and Brian, because she is like a little princess  
Candee
x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG Penny and Rod alright!

This is how I envisage it:

"Oooh Rod, wouldn't it be great if I did the Chaaaa Chaaaa Chaaaa when sung your song on Strictly?"

Poor Rodders, I don't think he really had much say in the matter.

She was a disaaaaaaahstah!

Thank goodness Craig has gone!  I did think they were a bit rude, especially as it was his home town.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I was shocked at the way Alesha spoke to Craig and I'm normally an Alesha fan. It was so rude & unnecessary  

Am glad they went this week though, Craig has some serious delusions  

It's all getting so close now I don't want any of them to go (except Ricky & Natalie, but that's isn't going to happen). I love Ricky & Erin & Natalie & Vincent but they aren't as good as some of the others. 
If I can manage to watch live next week & not on sky+ I will definitely be voting!


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it's time for Jade to go...or nearly time...she should know how to point her toes by now.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm so relieved that Craig went this week.  He should have gone weeks ago! I reckon the judges must have been rubbing their hands together with glee when they realised that Craig was in the dance off.

I don't know who I want to go next.  But I really love Jade and Ian, so not them!  

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

me tooooooooooo custard!!!  budgie, i cant believe you want them to go!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm mixed with that one because Ian is one of my favourited but I don't like Jade. Oooh and er............. it seems its really IS a popularity show for me.


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Looooooooooove Ian, but they're not my favourite couple this series.  

I think it's Jade's legs.  All those sinewy muscles scare the bejesus out of me...


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

BudgieSeed said:


> I think it's Jade's legs. All those sinewy muscles scare the bejesus out of me...


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Only managed to watch it last night as my sister very inconveniently decided to get married on Saturday, and not in a hotel where we could sneak off for a quick peak   

Budgieseed - they are very scary those legs, though I'd love a pair myself  

I love Chris and Ola. I was soooo pleased they got great marks for thier dance as it was good. The judges so often say a dance was brill but cos it's not one of their favourite couples they mark it down. 

Ali is starting to annoy me too, and Brian has always annoyed me. 

Flavia looked so happy to be in the dance off and you could almost see Ricky and Erin thinking, well we're safe against Craig   Next week I think it should be Ricky and Erin to go. He's funny, but he can't dance v well. He does have the Eastenders fans vote though so will probably get through.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Ricky dances pretty well. He always seems to be in time with Erin and is no worse than Tuffers.

It's always so hard at this stage as the personalities I like will start to go


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm already getting ridiculously excited about tonight  

I heard that Ali had been trained in ballet. Does anybody else think it gives them an advantage over people like Chris? I _think_ I do think that . But I don't particularly like Brian and Ali so probably wouldn't think that if I liked them


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

LL Ali has hurt her ankle and has hardly been able to train this week, so I feel quite sorry for her - I like her because she reminded me of Cinderella at the ball when she danced in Blackpool in her blue dress and got all tens!
I really like Chris but I don't like Ola at all, I think she is a right little show off and she leaves Chris too exposed, whilst she shows us how brilliant _she_ is!
I really like Ricky from Hollyoaks - even though he seems to have knocked a photographer down in his car - whoops!
I also love Sonia from Eastenders, because she just goes for it and I love Vincent Simone.
I can't wait for tonight either!
Candee
x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am super excited about the 2 new dances tonight! I so hope Natalie & Vincent go through, I love them & want them to win  

My 2nd faves are Chris & Ola & I think they make a great team, I love watching their rehearsals on ITT.

Everyone else can go now   I think Ricky is too cocky & loves himself a bit too much. Even on ITT he has his shirt open exposing his chest  . I am bored of Laila and although I like Ali I don't really like Brian.

I'm guessing this weeks bottom 2 will be......Laila & Anton and...hmm, not sure but going to say Ali & Brian cause they haven't had much rehearsal time this week with her injury.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Laila and Anton are still my favs.

I've never liked ola either - or Ricky


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I loved Ola and Chris - brilliant.

Time for Natalie to go I think x


----------



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ah poor Vincent, I did shed a tear for him.

They just couldn't do the lifts...it was obvious they had to go though.

Chris and Ola to go next week I think


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay so the hormones have got to me.  I cried when N & V went.  Okay so they weren't the best dancers but she was always so lovely and smiley.  I'll miss that.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am sad   Poor Natalie & Vincent  . They were the worst on the night but they were having such a great time I loved watching them.

Now I would like Chris & Ola to win I think. I'd love for Anton to make the final but I can't quite click with Laila and I am liking Ricky less & less every week!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

just itt and cried ... i love natalie and vincent!!  

oooh i think i want chris and ola to win now, my faves have all left, jade, zoe, natalie ....... 

ax


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I loved Natalie but she was the worst dancer left. Really enjoyed Chris and Ola's dance (have been voting for them from the start) and agreed with Karen when she was on Breakfast News that had they come later in the show they may have got a 10. 

Anyone else think it's not as good as the past few years? I don't know if it's the general standard of dancing from the celebs or the changes to the judging, but I've not found it as much fun as it was last year.


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Cath i agree with you fully.  Previous series my life stops to watch it all and ITT, but this series i havent been so bothered.

Still looking forward to the live show though ...

I though Chris & Ola were excellent, their dance on Sat was fab.

Who do you think will go Sat ??

xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

last year i was in permenant strictly rapture!

for me this year ali and ricky (hollyoaks) just arent very like able and they are the best dancers ... whereas the more likeable people werent such good dancers.

also for me zoe and jade being our so early was a real shame.

i do miss arlene but i think that alesha is doing really well.  so i dont think its the judges.  but craig is being much nicer this year ... is this good or bad?
len and craig have had some real 'moments' too this year.

ax


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

ooh i dont know who will go on saturday ... i hope its laila really, if its a choice between laila and chris i think i pref chirs.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I really want Laila and Anton to win - followed by Chris and Ola

I didn't like that dance by Brian and Ali AT ALL. How on earth is she an actress when she can't do anything but simpering sweet??


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi LL...I'm watching but am a bit behind as just watching Ali and Brian Tango now.

I want Chris and Ola to win...

I'm pleased Anton has made it this far though after his run of form in previous shows.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't like any of them!!   This year has been dire!   its like watching paint dry!!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Mighty Mini...that's very honest


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry!    I used to love it but i'm not bothered by it now. I'm trying to watch it but i just switch off!   I'll watch the final tho!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I've just been put off seeing Ricky in his superman pants


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i loved ricky;s superman pants !!   

who went out?

i missed it due to DD waking up

ax


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

aimee-We don't know yet...the results show is on later this evening so don't worry, you haven't missed anything. Hopefully DD will be asleep when it comes back on.
I think (even though I don't want them to leave) Laila and Anton will go


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh noooooooo - they will be going


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I missed it, who went?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Laila & Anton went.

Ricky was also in the dance off  

Definitely Chris & Ola to win for me! I am going to try & watch it live next week so I can vote for them


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's a shame laiaa and anton went but she did have the worst performance. Was worried for chris and ola for a mo there so will definitely keep voting for them. They're so much fun. Especially when compared to the others left


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Love Chris and Ola.....hope they win. I too will be casting my vote for them next week  


What did you make of Darcy Bussell as a judge?


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

I want Chris and Ola to win too.

Darcey was a bit lame really and I think completely unnecessary.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've started a poll at the top of the page


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

I love Chris and Ola but it seems that they're unlikely to make the final. As Ricky is obviously the least popular with the public and Ali is the favourite with the judges, it's highly likely that Chris will be in the dance-off next week and I can't see the judges putting him through rather than Ricky. 

Jules


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

cant beleive i didnt see your message until today ... i could have watched the dance off!!  

oooh your right cuthbert - but isnt it poss ali and ricky could be in the dance off next week?  how does it work?

i want chris and ola to win too.


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Ali will come top of the leaderboard and get 3 points from the judges plus 2 from the public, so 5 altogether.

Chris will get 3 points from the public but is likely to only get 1 point from the judges so 4 altogether.

Ricky will get 2 points from the judges and 1 from the public so 3 altogether.

Then Chris and Ricky will be in the dance-off.

Jules


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

thats sad ....

wish it could be less predictable ....


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't think they'll let a situation occur where someone is guaranteed to be in the dance off after what happened last year when the public vote wouldn't have been able to stop Tom getting into the dance off so there was no point in voting for him. 

It's quiet at work so I did a bit of research, and if there is a tie after the judges votes and the public vote, then the public vote takes precedence. The only tricky thing is that there's a thing that says if three are tied at the bottom then all three go into the dance off. Hopefully that won't happen. 

 Chris and Ola have never been in the dance off, despite being near the bottom of the leaderboard, and seem to be the peoples favourites at the mo so there may be hope


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Thankfully they've changed the rules and there will be no dance-off this week. So it looks as if it will be an Ali v Chris final.

Jules


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

so it will be the most popular two to get through ...?

i was going to say it seemed reminiscent of the tom fiasco last year .... glad chris will be in the final.

phewwwwwwwwwww ie!


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Having said all that about Chris, I LOVED Ricky's dances this evening so I've voted for him. I can't help feeling that Brian planted a smacker on Ali's lips to win votes, but I'm probably being cynical. What do you think?

Jules


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

jules i reckon that is a bit cynical ... well it wont inspire me to vote for them ...

ricky and chris for the final fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

For some reason I can't take to Darcy at all.

Oh I do wish they would get rid of Tess and Bruce


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyLottie said:


> Oh I do wish they would get rid of Tess and Bruce


     

hooray for chris and ola and ricky and natalie

although i did feel for b and a ... bless, im sure they will console each other tho!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh I wondered if he might do a shock marriage proposal but nooooooooooo


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I do like Chris very much as a person, but I don't think he should have gone through tonight because Ali is a much better dancer  
I am fed up that she went out - I wanted her to win!
Candee
x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

for you candee



LadyLottie said:


> Oooh I wondered if he might do a shock marriage proposal but nooooooooooo


maybe on ITT on monday with the lovely claude!!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

aimeegaby said:


> for you candee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i should clarify that the '  ' and the '  ' were for claude


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I felt sorry for Ali as she is a lovely dancer, but Brian gets on my wick. 

Bless Chris, he spent half of Breakfast news this morning apologising for getting through. I'm glad he did thouhg as although the other two are the better dancers, there isn't the same spark so it would have been a bit d u l l as Craig would say.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought Ali & Brian's Argentine tango was the worst of the 3 couples, didn't do anything for me.

Chris & Ola to win! Ricky might be a better dancer but Chris is still a good dancer, he's no Fiona Phillips!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I agree that Ali & Brian's argentine tango was the worst of the three.  But I really had forgotten how amazing a dance it is until Ricky and Natalie did theirs.  It was light years better than any of the other Semi Final dances IMHO.  It made me pick up the phone and vote for them, which is saying something as I really haven't warmed to Ricky (or Ali & Brian for that matter).

I for one am pleased with the Final pairing.  C&O for entertainment and R&N for excellent dance ability.  Interesting to see how this week pans out in the training rooms.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

exciting!!  final here we come!

how was it takes two tonight?  

ax


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I have to say I wasn't totally blown away by either Show dance    The lifts were difficult in Ricky's and looked spectacular but when I think how entertained I was last year with Tom & Camilla's show dance, this years weren't a patch on it....


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I loved Chris & Ola's show dance. So glad they won! They have worked so hard & come so far, it was deserved


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree with you Pingu on the show dances. Chris and Ola's was more entertaining but not a patch on last years. Ricky's seemed to be lift followed by lift with the odd bit of dancing to link them up.

I thought C-Ola were brilliant for the charleston and the swing dance. They look like they're having so much fun that you can't help get caught up in it. Ricky is technically the better dancer but just didn't have that sparkle that would have made it a better performance. Lovely bloke though.

Anyone else have a chuckle at Rachel and Lisa? I'd forgotten quite how big the height difference is there. 

Having enjoyed last night, I hope they change the format a bit for next year as Darcey didn't really add anything to the mix and Alesha is just getting on my wick now with her judging. good on her for giving it a good go but she's clearly not got the background knowledge that Arlene had, or the acerbic wit. A few more interesting celebs would be good too so that there's a bit more fun, and we don't know from day one who should win.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I agree about Darcey. I'm not sure why they even bothered bringing her in but I think Aleisha did a great job & would be happy to see her back next year  

Lisa Snowdon is a giant!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i missed it ... going to try and watch on iplayer ...

ax


----------

